# 7 1/2 Month Old Puppy Walks funny



## UbetchaJackson (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello. I posted on another thread about issues I'm having with Jackson several suggested I post video. 

Jackson - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbQ5es6HdLw

IMG 0796 - YouTube

IMG 0803 - YouTube


A little history. As a little guy he walked on his hocks and had severe cow hocks. He dragged hsi back feed and the nails on his hind feet are almost flat. At one point he bled everytime I took him out on pavement. He is very gangly and frequently trips. The vet has observed this and believes it is neurological. On one side his reflexes on a test where they turn his foot upside down he doesn't react quite as quickly as the other. He also says he has poor muscle mass in his hind legs. However, he says that Jackson does not appear to be in pain and he is actually improving as he ages. The vet says he is too young to do major neurological tests on and we should wait until he is a year old. Tonight while walking him, he was running down a hill and he crossed his hind legs completely several times and fell down 2 or 3 times. It's hot, he has the runs and couldn't bee feeling well, but really?? When I walk him or take him to the dog park people ask me what is wrong with him. I'm really at a loss.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

"He is very gangly and frequently trips..."

He's a 7 month old puppy. Puppies are clumsy. I wouldn't worry too much about that unless he's displaying it when he's older. Lots of people mistake pups of that age for a full grown dog.

The reflex/muscle mass sounds like more of a concern. Do you give him a joint supplement? Perhaps people more knowledgeable about diet can give some suggestions. He's still got a lot of growing to do, so hopefully proper diet and exercise can clear it up.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am sorry but I don't have any knowledge to offer you. He does look "off" to my untrained eye. He also has the sweetest face, and looks like such a good boy. I hope others with knowledge and advice will be able to help you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

His hips look loose and he's down in the hocks. He does not look unlike some other gsds (German showline?) I've seen but I would also be concerned with his movement. His back end also looks weak in general--very little muscle mass. I would look into hydrotherapy and physical therapy to strengthen things up back there. I would also look into chiropractic in case an alignment might help him (be sure to get a reference for a good chiropractor). 

I've got a dog who was very loose in the hips and had little muscle mass in his hind end when I adopted him at age 1.5. I put him on supplements right away and started doing lots of walking to strengthen his back end (it was winter so we didn't swim but he did a lot of walking in the snow). At 7 he's doing pretty well--walks 5 miles a day and no one can tell he has joint issues. 

What does the breeder say? What is his parents' movement like?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

My 6 month old puppys back sways alot too. Which my vet said could be perfectly normal for a dog his age. However your puppy seems to get tired fast and stays off his rear legs like mine. 

We are starting Adequan and laser therapy. Its helping alot. We are able to walk him longer (almost an hour up from 20 mins two weeks ago) and get some muscle on him. Vet also recommended hydrotherapy as stated below. But with costs these days its much easier for us to get an above ground pool and walk him in it. We havent tried the water yet still waiting on the pool to come , But will keep you updated. I hope your puppy feels better.

Does he pant alot. before the vet checked my puppy he panted alot come to find out he has a low pain tolerance and some pain in the rear.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Have you had hip, elbow, and spine xrays done? If not - get them done.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Here are some exercises to help build muscle in the rear legs. Getting xrays are a good idea. I did, and even though my puppy had HD, it doesnt mean your puppy has it

Exercises:


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

He's definitely old enough to get some radiographs done and I would do exactly that. While he doesn't look crippling, he's not 'normal' in my mind. If my pup appeared similarly, I'd do radiographs ASAP. I hope all is well but, I'd like to see the radiographs!


----------



## Humayunp1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hows your dogs now my pups walks same 


UbetchaJackson said:


> Hello. I posted on another thread about issues I'm having with Jackson several suggested I post video.
> 
> Jackson - YouTube
> 
> ...





UbetchaJackson said:


> Hello. I posted on another thread about issues I'm having with Jackson several suggested I post video.
> 
> Jackson - YouTube
> 
> ...


----------



## SDB666 (Jan 26, 2020)

That doesn't look right at all. I'd be getting xrays or speaking with the breeder asap.


----------



## Karma’sMom (May 18, 2020)

Something is definitely off about his movement..I agree with the others go get xrays for some more answers


----------

